# NickG's haunt '06 pics and such



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

it went very well... there is a full write-up and about 70 photos on my website http://gavush.toplessrabbit.com/halloween

here's the main image:


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

That's the hugest Haunt Cemetary I've seen yet. It's like the Arlington of Haunt cemetaries. The FCG in the window is excellent - lots of room and looks great. 

Great job - did you have a lot of haunters??


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Another yard with great lighting, that seems to be the theme this year.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree HJ... I think I may start a thread to that effect...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes guys the lighting deserves its place with its own thread. Nick did excellent with his props and lighting. 

Good job man. I would add more tombstones though. I thought I saw a blank space in the middle. hee hee hee


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Very Nice Pictures!!! And nice little read to go with them!! 
Love the night shots. Great lighting.
Awesome Job!!! Thanx for sharing!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I like your potion bottles with the shelf - looks like you guys had fun doing it. Great pics and good lighting!!!!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I like the Jug lights . Where did you get all those jugs?
Empty fog juice from past yrs perhaps


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

I agree, simply spectacular. What an amazing cemetery! The lighting is great, the colors really liven up the scene.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice. This is so the direction I want to go. Your house layout is the same as ours, with the garage on the front right and the front door recesed back. (we also have the same coffee table) I only have a tiny cemetary near the front door and have been thinking of expanding into the garage, but was afraid of trying to tackle the whole maze/room thing. I love the look you created with garage. I'm going to copy. OK


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks for all the compliments... I really was suprised by how well it turned out.



SpectreTTM said:


> Where did you get all those jugs?


I work at a car dealership and they're from windshield washer fluid... I had another 50 or so in the van but I decided one between every piece of fence was enough.



edwood saucer said:


> Great job - did you have a lot of haunters??


I'd guess we had about 230 kids. We gave away 200 glo bracelets and not every kid chose to take one... (had candy too)

I also just added all the black and white photos Theresa took.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Looked great Nick. I'm glad all went well for you. It was nice of you to mention the forum on your site as well. We're glad you're here.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

looks awsome! i love all the lights around it. lots of graves in the graveyard. very nice!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Everything looks awesome. For sure some ideas in there for me next year. Love the black light effects.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I have to agree, the number of tombstones is impressive. I need more!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That is an impressive graveyard NickG. Great job.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

hopefully next year it will have 3d tombstones... I gotta start early b/c I imagine it will take forever to make 30 realistic looking foam tombstones.


----------

